# Adult Paint by numbers



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Decided on impulse to get a paint by numbers kit. It came with a picture (and a smaller paper copy of the design);









I got started this morning. After 45mins, I'd got as far as this;









Impressive? Not really. :Hilarious . This is the full image;









Think I've got a few more centimetres to go.  :Hilarious.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I prefer the digital version, really addictive!
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...el.art.coloring.drawing.puzzle&hl=en_GB&gl=US


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I prefer the digital version, really addictive!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...el.art.coloring.drawing.puzzle&hl=en_GB&gl=US


I have this one on the iPad, it's a soothing thing to do sometimes. I used it quite a lot last year especially during radiotherapy as my brain seemed to stop working properly where even holding a conversation was too much like hard work. All I seemed capable of was colouring in


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've got this one with the little pots of paint - you're not wrong, it's VERY slow progress.

I'm not sure my attention span which is scarce at the best of times and non existent now will allow me to finish it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, thank goodness!  I was beginning to fear no one was interested (and maybe no one is :Bag  , in which case, I'll bore you all.  )



SusieRainbow said:


> I prefer the digital version, really addictive!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...el.art.coloring.drawing.puzzle&hl=en_GB&gl=US


I'm the opposite. I prefer the "hard copy" versions. . I'm the same with colouring books/pages, and, for that matter, reading and jigsaw puzzles.



MilleD said:


> I've got this one with the little pots of paint - you're not wrong, it's VERY slow progress.
> 
> I'm not sure my attention span which is scarce at the best of times and non existent now will allow me to finish it.
> 
> View attachment 469325


This is my worry, especially when I saw the size of it. :Wideyed I nearly sent it back in favour of a smaller one.

Yours is looking great, though. 

After a further 1hr, 20mins this morning;


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> I prefer the digital version, really addictive!
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/...el.art.coloring.drawing.puzzle&hl=en_GB&gl=US


looks really good, it a free down load.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Looks a very intricate and detailed picture! My best friend does animal paint by numbers, they look stunning when finished. 

I tried diamond painting which is similar but instead of painting you stick little gems onto a number coded sticky sheet, I definitely dont have the patience required, its sitting somewhere half finished :Shy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

PawsOnMe said:


> Looks a very intricate and detailed picture! My best friend does animal paint by numbers, they look stunning when finished.
> 
> I tried diamond painting which is similar but instead of painting you stick little gems onto a number coded sticky sheet, I definitely dont have the patience required, its sitting somewhere half finished :Shy


Gah! My little sister bought me one of those for Christmas. And she went to the trouble of getting a pic of one of my cats made into it.

I have a bad neck and after about 5 mins of dibbing those little square things on, I'm in agony. There's something about the back and forth motion that just played hell with my posture.

Don't know if I will ever finish it, which makes me feel really guilty


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

That's a very Bob Ross painting
And he does his in an hour 
So you're definitely lagging. 

Seriously it's going to look lovely when finished


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Enjoy, I used to do painting by numbers as a child.
These days I enjoy pixelling (otherwise known as mosaic craft), which sounds like it's similar to the diamond painting, except it's with pixels. Doing that while listening to an audiobook can really help me calm down. I love it.
Here's a pixel kit I finished last year:


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

PawsOnMe said:


> Looks a very intricate and detailed picture! My best friend does animal paint by numbers, they look stunning when finished.
> 
> I tried diamond painting which is similar but instead of painting you stick little gems onto a number coded sticky sheet, I definitely dont have the patience required, its sitting somewhere half finished :Shy


I looked at those diamond paintings, too, as they came up in my eBay suggested items, but knowing my luck, half of the gems will go missing.  



mrs phas said:


> That's a very Bob Ross painting
> And he does his in an hour
> So you're definitely lagging.
> 
> Seriously it's going to look lovely when finished


Did he paint tiny pieces of confetti?  That's what this is like. 



ForestWomble said:


> Enjoy, I used to do painting by numbers as a child.
> These days I enjoy pixelling (otherwise known as mosaic craft), which sounds like it's similar to the diamond painting, except it's with pixels. Doing that while listening to an audiobook can really help me calm down. I love it.
> Here's a pixel kit I finished last year:
> View attachment 469334


That looks stunning. Well done. 

Yes, I'm finding this very therapeutic. I had my MP3 player on this morning.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> That looks stunning. Well done.
> 
> Yes, I'm finding this very therapeutic. I had my MP3 player on this morning.


Thank you.  
I dread to think how many pixels is in that lol I feel proud for completing it though.

That's good, hope you continue to find it therapeutic.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you.
> I dread to think how many pixels is in that lo*l I feel proud for completing it though. *
> 
> That's good, hope you continue to find it therapeutic.


So you should! Do you hang them up, frame them or anything?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> So you should! Do you hang them up, frame them or anything?


Yep, all framed and minus the one pictured above, all hung. The only reason this one isn't hung is because Gran kindly got me another that I feel goes with it so I want to get that done, then hang them together.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That looks like it would take forever to do! I don't have a good track record for painting by numbers. I usually start them. Forget about them and find them again, only to find the paints have all dried out


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Did another 50mins this afternoon. Total time so far, 2hr,55min.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Did another 50mins this afternoon. Total time so far, 2hr,55min.
> View attachment 469347
> 
> 
> View attachment 469348


Looking good Linz!
I used to do a lot of cross stitch but the last one I started , after 13 years at the back of a cupboard, has just been binned. It was a black and white cat , very fine count, and who knew there were so many shades of black and grey?
My eyes just can't cope with such work now, to say nothing of my patience!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Looking good Linz!
> I used to do a lot of cross stitch but the last one I started , after 13 years at the back of a cupboard, has just been binned. It was a black and white cat , very fine count, and who knew there were so many shades of black and grey?
> My eyes just can't cope with such work now, to say nothing of my patience!


Thanks. 

I've done cross stitch too, but the last one I did frustrated me as the thread either kept getting tangled, or came out of the needle. It was metallic thread, though.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I've done cross stitch too, but the last one I did frustrated me as the thread either kept getting tangled, or came out of the needle. It was metallic thread, though.


Oh, metallic thread is a nightmare!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Siskin said:


> I have this one on the iPad, it's a soothing thing to do sometimes. I used it quite a lot last year especially during radiotherapy as my brain seemed to stop working properly where even holding a conversation was too much like hard work. All I seemed capable of was colouring in


I had exactly the same with chemo. All I could do was colour - I have a beautiful colouring book, or do jigsaws when I was feeling particularly rubbish!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Did another hour and 5mins. Total, 4hrs;


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Did another hour and 5mins. Total, 4hrs;
> View attachment 469374
> 
> 
> View attachment 469375


The picture's really beginning to emerge now, exciting! How many colours are there?


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

You can start to see shapes in it now. Coming on well


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> The picture's really beginning to emerge now, exciting! *How many colours are there*?


Thanks.  Funny you should ask that - I had to check this morning because I wasn't sure. There are 30 colours.  I've got the first two rows of paints out, and am concentrating on them.



HarlequinCat said:


> You can start to see shapes in it now. Coming on well


Thanks.  I'm actually finding it really addictive, which I didn't think I would do while I was staring at a printed but otherwise blank canvas.  It was daunting to say the least then. :Hilarious .


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Another hour. 5hrs total.


















(I don't mean to insult anyone's intelligence and/or basic maths ability.  The time of each "session" and the total is for my records, for want if a better word).


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Coming on really well


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Another hour and 20mins well spent this morning. I concentrated on only one colour/number (previous sessions have been two... occasionally 3). I'm beginning to encroach on the surrounding quarters now. That's becoming increasingly more difficult to avoid;


















I'm itching to get that boat done, but the 2 predominant colours of it are darker than I'n willing to work with atm - open the lid and they look jet black!

Total time so far; 6hrs, 20mins.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Another hour and 20mins well spent this morning. I concentrated on only one colour/number (previous sessions have been two... occasionally 3). I'm beginning to encroach on the surrounding quarters now. That's becoming increasingly more difficult to avoid;
> View attachment 469462
> 
> 
> ...


You are coming on really well, I'm enjoying your updates seeing the shapes gradually appearing


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> You are coming on really well, I'm enjoying your updates seeing the shapes gradually appearing


Thank you.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> You are coming on really well, I'm enjoying your updates seeing the shapes gradually appearing


Yes, me too!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.





SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, me too!


Good. I'm glad. 

Worked on it this morning for 2hrs (with breaks in between). Tied up some "loose ends" is, the odd colour/number that I'd done previously, but missed. Then started on another number;
















Total time so far; 8hrs, 10mins


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Been meaning to ask, is this oil or acrylic? 

If I had to guess, I'd say oil? (she says in a sceptical, high pitched voice )


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Been meaning to ask, is this oil or acrylic?
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say oil? (she says in a sceptical, high pitched voice )


Acrylic.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Acrylic.


That's good, I prefer acrylic.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Did another hour yesterday afternoon and half an hour this morning. Total: 10:20;


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

You can start to see the shape of things now, like the boat and little jetty. Looking really good


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Done some more before mum and I went to the park for an hour. Apart from a few loose ends, this quarter's done;
















Total time so far; 11:50


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wow :Woot It's looking really good, Well Done, I look forward to continuing to see it grow.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Wow :Woot It's looking really good, Well Done, I look forward to continuing to see it grow.


Thank you. I've already got my second one waiting for when this one is done.









:Woot

Same size too. I must be glutton for punishment. :Hilarious


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you. I've already got my second one waiting for when this one is done.
> View attachment 469586
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo I like that one


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you. I've already got my second one waiting for when this one is done.
> View attachment 469586
> 
> 
> ...


:Woot My kinda picture, I love wolves.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

HarlequinCat said:


> Ooo I like that one





ForestWomble said:


> :Woot My kinda picture, I love wolves.




As soon as I saw it, I knew I wanted it.  Kept going back to it, which my mum always says is a sign.

Glad I'm "cutting my teeth" on the cottage scene first though. I'm learning a lot from it that I can apply to the wolf one.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Only one pic this time.









It's amazing how much 3 shades and 1hr 20mins can change a painting. I feel like I've got more done in this sitting than in previous ones. I can only assume it's because I've concentrated on 3-4larger areas.

Total time: 13:10.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Only one pic this time.
> View attachment 469641
> 
> 
> ...


You can see it starting to come together


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

HarlequinCat said:


> You can see it starting to come together


It's nice to see some lighter colours in more quantities.  Like you say, it's really starting to come together.

Another hour this afternoon before physio -_really_ didn't want to leave it. :Hilarious 









Total time: 14:10.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

About 2 & a half hours, on and off this morning. I'm noticing I'm starting to use different brush strokes now. Really need something like a calligraphy pen to get the really fine corners and edges in.
















Total time: about 16:00-16:10.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> Done some more before mum and I went to the park for an hour. Apart from a few loose ends, this quarter's done;
> View attachment 469583
> View attachment 469584
> 
> ...


I'm loving this. It's looking really good and you must have loads of patience.
But I'm thinking that the ceiling of the Cistine Chapel must have taken less time!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm loving this. It's looking really good and you must have loads of patience.
> But I'm thinking that the ceiling of the Cistine Chapel must have taken less time!!


I think maybe MichaelAngelo had a bigger brush!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Linda Weasel said:


> I'm loving this. It's looking really good and you must have loads of patience.
> But I'm thinking that the ceiling of the Cistine Chapel must have taken less time!!


I hope I've got it finished in four years' time.  . Heck, I hope I've got the wolf one finished by then. :Hilarious



SusieRainbow said:


> I think maybe MichaelAngelo had a bigger brush!


:Hilarious


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's looking stunning!


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks good - I know a few people who have done painting by numbers recently and they all look really good when finished. I would be tempted but I really don't need another crafty hobby!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Did another half hour;
















Total: 16:30-16:40


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

This quarter seems to be taking me less time to do, somehow.

Total time taken so far: 18:00


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> This quarter seems to be taking me less time to do, somehow.
> 
> Total time taken so far: 18:00
> View attachment 469822
> View attachment 469823


Looking good  it must be a less detailed and fiddly part of the scene. Though saying that still looks detailed


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Total time so far; 20hr


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Total so far; 22hr


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Total so far; 22hr
> View attachment 469970


Wow, that looks almost finished from a distance


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

HarlequinCat said:


> Wow, that looks almost finished from a distance


Yes... From a distance.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Total: 23hrs;









Looks like I cut the bottom of the boat off.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I love the colour of that tree on the far left. 

This is a beautiful painting.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> I love the colour of that tree on the far left.
> 
> This is a beautiful painting.


It is a gorgeous colour, isn't it?  Thanks.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Total: 24 and a half hours;









That bottom left corner had almost passed me by. I hardly remember doing it. :Hilarious.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Total: 24 and a half hours;
> View attachment 470143
> 
> 
> That bottom left corner had almost passed me by. I hardly remember doing it. :Hilarious.


It's getting there! Soon have it done in no time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> Total: 24 and a half hours;
> View attachment 470143
> 
> 
> That bottom left corner had almost passed me by. I hardly remember doing it. :Hilarious.


That's lovely, I couldn't do anything like that.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That's really looking lovely Linz, I love how the scene draws you in.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

HarlequinCat said:


> It's getting there! Soon have it done in no time


Perhaps. There's still a lot of detail to do. I think this one is going to be a lot like the bottom right quarter - a lot of detail which will slow me down.



Happy Paws2 said:


> That's lovely, I couldn't do anything like that.


 I wish I could take the credit for it, but I'm just matching up numbers. Thanks all the same. 



SusieRainbow said:


> That's really looking lovely Linz, I love how the scene draws you in.


Thanks. I think my mum is disappointed there's no people or dragons in the scene. :Hilarious .


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

LinznMilly said:


> Perhaps. There's still a lot of detail to do. I think this one is going to be a lot like the bottom right quarter - a lot of detail which will slow me down.
> 
> I wish I could take the credit for it, but I'm just matching up numbers. Thanks all the same.
> 
> Thanks. I think my mum is disappointed there's no people or dragons in the scene. :Hilarious .


Anything without dragons in it is a little disappointing, I agree with your mum there


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

LinznMilly said:


> I wish I could take the credit for it, but I'm just matching up numbers. Thanks all the same.
> 
> .


Numbers or not you've done a lovely picture, no way could I do something like that.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm painting a highland cow at the moment, abit easier than yours @LinznMilly but very relaxing.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Beth78 said:


> I'm painting a highland cow at the moment, abit easier than yours @LinznMilly but very relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 470251


Oh he's cute! Or she...
These posts are getting me in the mood to try one again . Though I have plenty of other hobbies I need to complete first


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> I'm painting a highland cow at the moment, abit easier than yours @LinznMilly but very relaxing.
> 
> View attachment 470251


Looking good. . Yes, it is very relaxing ... until you accidentally forget to close the lid of the last paint you were using, like I did yesterday. :Bag Luckily it hadn't dried out completely. 



HarlequinCat said:


> Oh he's cute! Or she...
> These posts are getting me in the mood to try one again . Though I have plenty of other hobbies I need to complete first


I've just got a smaller one for a Christmas present for a family member. 

26 and a half hours total;


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Looking good. . Yes, it is very relaxing ... until you accidentally forget to close the lid of the last paint you were using, like I did yesterday. :Bag Luckily it hadn't dried out completely.
> 
> I've just got a smaller one for a Christmas present for a family member.
> 
> ...


The stream is very realistic , I want to dip my toes in !
Some unicorns would be nice though, and a rainbow of course.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> The stream is very realistic , I want to dip my toes in !


Me too. Mine are on fire with the heat ATM.



> *Some unicorns would be nice though, and a rainbow of course*.


... Maybe next time.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> The stream is very realistic , I want to dip my toes in !
> Some unicorns would be nice though, and a rainbow of course.


Just seen the bears in the trees. Brilliant.
Maybe not for the Unicorns, though.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

About 29hrs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> About 29hrs.
> View attachment 470398


Looks beautiful Linz, very tranquil.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'd like to go there


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Looks beautiful Linz, very tranquil.


Thanks. It does loom very tranquil, doesn't it?



ForestWomble said:


> I'd like to go there


Yes, me too.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Does look like it would be a nice place to stay . Looking good


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

As Bob Ross would say, there's a happy little tree in there too!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

margy said:


> As Bob Ross would say, there's a happy little tree in there too!


see Im *not *the only one


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

LinznMilly said:


> Total: 24 and a half hours;
> View attachment 470143
> 
> 
> That bottom left corner had almost passed me by. I hardly remember doing it. :Hilarious.


 Wow beautiful.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

katie200 said:


> Wow beautiful.


Thank you. 

The sky in the top right hand quarter was calling to me yesterday, soooo...










About 31hrs total.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The sky in the top right hand quarter was calling to me yesterday, soooo...
> 
> ...


I am drawn to the water, it looks so lovely and shimmery.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I've got my eye on this bear, might need to sell afew items on ebay 1st as its about £25. But I do love the picture and I've got a taste for paint by numbers now.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

LinznMilly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The sky in the top right hand quarter was calling to me yesterday, soooo...
> 
> ...


Have you been using tiny paintbrushes for this ? It looks so fine


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> Have you been using tiny paintbrushes for this ? It looks so fine


I've been using the brushes that came as part of the set - one fine, one not so fine, one wider than the others.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just some finishing touches to do now:









I find myself changing colours more frequently as I'm just really going over the ones I've missed.

Total time: about 32hrs.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> Just some finishing touches to do now:
> View attachment 470740
> 
> 
> ...


Well Done, that really is beautiful.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ForestWomble said:


> Well Done, that really is beautiful.


Thanks.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

That looks really pretty. You should get it hung up somewhere


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Beth78 said:


> I've got my eye on this bear, might need to sell afew items on ebay 1st as its about £25. But I do love the picture and I've got a taste for paint by numbers now.
> View attachment 470634


That would make a great tattoo


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

So good well done.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

mrs phas said:


> That would make a great tattoo


I'm coming round a bit to tattoos. I saw one on a girls shoulder the other day and it was a tattoo of her. Sounds daft but it looked like her. I think it depends on whose doing the tattoo. The person who did it was obviously a very talented artist.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Edidet to remove picture


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Beth78 said:


> I fell in love with this picture, so decided to get one to do for myself.
> It's now hanging in the living room.
> View attachment 471342


Looks great, and good job... but I must admit to feeling a bit cheated out of posting my finished one.

Never mind. Well done.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Have you posted a finished photo of yours?
I agree it was incredibly rude for someone to hijack this thread to post their own picture of the exact same one 
or 
did you do another thread to show your finished painting 
As this thread had been spoiled for you


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I'm so sorry I hijacked the thread I truly thought you had finished it I do feel very guilty about this. I'm sorry.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> Have you posted a finished photo of yours?
> I agree it was incredibly rude for someone to hijack this thread to post their own picture of the exact same one
> or
> did you do another thread to show your finished painting
> As this thread had been spoiled for you


No, I haven't posted a pic of the finished painting yet, so you haven't missed it. . I'm not at home at the moment, so it may be a while before I do post it.



Beth78 said:


> I'm so sorry I hijacked the thread I truly thought you had finished it I do feel very guilty about this. I'm sorry.


Not quite finished, no. I had a few of the tiny numbers to do, and had a lot of white space between the numbers, where I've been over cautious with the lines. I think, with the next one, I won't be as cautious with the lightest colours, to try and avoid the same mistake.

Apology accepted.  You've done an amazing job - so much better than mine. You've caught a lot of the finer details that I've missed, so I admit my nose was out out of joint, but I thought I was overreacting.


----------

